# [Heisec] Sicherheits-Update für Chrome



## Newsfeed (29 Juni 2011)

Insgesamt sieben Schwachstellen wurden beseitigt und die Informationen darüber mit 6000 US-Dollar belohnt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

